# Einstellung: Keine Verbindung zum Internet ohne VPN möglich?



## Bootybay (27. Januar 2016)

*Einstellung: Keine Verbindung zum Internet ohne VPN möglich?*

Hallo liebes Forum!

Ich habe seit kurzem Ubuntu 15 (W user seit 3.1 xD) und hatte da mal eine Frage an die Experten. Ich würde gerne einen VPN einrichten und das Linux so konfigurieren, dass ohne VPN keine Verbindung zum Internet aufgebaut wird, ist sowas möglich?
Habs mit dem NetworkManager versucht, aber keine passende Option gefunden. Auch im Internet konnte ich nichts passendes finden, sicherlich zu doof 

Danke euch und habt noch einen schönen Mittwoch!

Grüße,


----------



## xEbo (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einstellung: Keine Verbindung zum Internet ohne VPN möglich?*

Alle Ports zumachen bis auf VPN? Wäre meine erste Idee


----------



## Cheytac (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Einstellung: Keine Verbindung zum Internet ohne VPN möglich?*

So wie ich deinen Post verstehe stehst du aktuell noch beim eigentlichen einrichten der VPN Verbindung. Das geht zwar im NetworkManager, allerdings musst du erst noch ein passendes Plugin installieren: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient#Configuring_a_connection_.28VPN_Management.29

Den traffic zwingend durch den VPN zu leiten ist etwas schwieriger. Du könntest das lösen indem du die default route auf das VPN interface umleitest:
linux - Force all traffic through VPN - Super User


----------

